# Sharp & Dohme Baltimore, info?



## RIBottleguy

I know this company was extremely prolific, and most of their bottles are not worth much.  I couldn't resist this one.  It was mint with the cork and some of the pills.  The shape was also neat.  6-sided cylinder.  Does anyone know the "number" for it and value?  Oh, 4" tall.  Thanks


----------



## Poison_Us

This is one of the most common poison bottles out there, next to the  KV-1 and KO-5 (this is why it's so affordable)
  It's a KH-26.  Comes in 2 sizes, 3 1/2 and 2 3/8 and came in Amber,  Cornflower and Clear. (I have seen a clear, but it had a pharmacy  embossed on it and not S&D as they usually do)
  Now if yours is actually 4", add that to the size list.
  Now, here's the rub... There are a few American bottles that are listed  in Kuhn's books that are not in the American Poison Bottle book from the  APBCA.  Reason being, there has not been any of these bottles that have  been seen with any labels on them confirming that these were actually  used to bottle poison.  the KH-27 and the KV-6 fall in this list as well  (along with some flasks I believe).  The belief is they were originally  added because of their shape alone which is not a guarantee of it's use  in this case.
  I have seen a KV-6 in store shelf condition and it was a med, not a  poison.  In fact, it's on ebay right now:
  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220344216753&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

  So, the KH-26 and 27 are in the same boat.  Until a labeled bottle  emerges saying it held poison, it has been placed in limbo in the poison  bottle world. 

  But, in any case, they are cute and interesting bottles, none the less.   Everyone should have at least one in their collection.


----------



## Digswithstick

Mine is actually 4" as well ,next to 2&1/2"  .See more short ones than the 4" by far .How about any one else ?


----------



## Digswithstick

These are small ones and the letters are smaller on one .One is from forum friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks again !


----------



## Digswithstick

The rest of the Sharp and Dohme i have (I have one slick bottom embossed but not pictured ) .If any one has a different one ,i would sure like to see a  picture or pictures ,Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS RIB Guy ,would you sell a couple of the contents ,just kidding ,nice bottle !


----------



## crozet86

Actually there where one of these bottles with a label posted from the guy who found the bottles in safe a couple weeks ago. Im not sure what size that bottle was but it did have a poison label on it.I cant remember what the post was titled but im sure someone can come up with it.


----------



## Digswithstick

Yep ,thanks i saw that one ,med bottles from 1919 locked in a safe with contents,two different posts ,one had pics .


----------



## JOETHECROW

I wonder what the story is on this one?....It's from Washington D.C.... (No markings on bottom).                                    Joe


----------



## Digswithstick

Post was "Medicine Bottles full " in General Chat about bottles (page 3) . Not sure but it appears to be small size ,i guess the(unlisted 4"? ) KH 26 is  still a mystery . Still don't see that 4'' often .


----------



## Digswithstick

Hey Joe ,that one looks more like the bottle with label in the "Medicine bottles full " post ? Looking again yours looks a lot like the 4" ones . What size is yours? Nice one bet it is seen less than allthe others !


----------



## Digswithstick

Looks like same mold ,different embossing as the 4" RIB and i posted . Got timed out re -editing last post


----------



## JOETHECROW

I'll measure it when I get some time Rick....[] but I would (just guessing) say it's around 4".....                                        Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: RIBottleguy
> 
> I know this company was extremely prolific, and most of their bottles are not worth much.  I couldn't resist this one.  It was mint with the cork and some of the pills.  The shape was also neat.  6-sided cylinder.  Does anyone know the "number" for it and value?  Oh, 4" tall.  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how almost identical these two shots look....[]


----------



## Digswithstick

Yes it is amazing,sure looks like the same mold ! Maybe the one in general chat about bottles is different than all of them.Sure would like to see one of the 4'' with a lable .


----------



## cobaltbot

Most of the time the RED DRAGON looks like a yellow green bromo bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: cobaltbot
> 
> Most of the time the RED DRAGON looks like a yellow green bromo bottle.


 

 ???? I'd love to see a pic,....Seems like I remember something like that from a long ago post...                                         Joe


----------



## Digswithstick

I would like to see it too!


----------



## cobaltbot

Here's a pic from one of Ry's earlier posts.


----------



## Poison_Us

> ORIGINAL:  Digswithstick
> 
> These are small ones and the letters are smaller on one .One is from forum friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again !


 
 These are the KH-27 bottles. They look similar to to the KH-26 but these have a bulbous shoulder on not the collar of the KH-26.

 And yes, the Red Dragon is a great example that the same bottle form was used for other companies as well.  This is why the clear example I seen was of another pharmacy or company other than S&D.  I'm curious how many other companies had bottles made from this basic mold.
 Thanks everyone for all the pics.  I will add the info here to our website.


----------



## Digswithstick

Thanks Cobaltbot,for posting that pic ! Thanks for information Poison_Us ,hope your auction goes well !


----------



## Poison_Us

*There has been a discovery!  And finders is not keepers when it comes to eBay.[]
 I discovered, but could not buy, an actual KH-26 with an authentic poison label. 
 This is a clear issue, and made for **WM. R. WARNER & CO,  3" tall  
 So this is not a Sharp & Dohme, but the same mold used by another company in Philadelphia.
 This kind of puts this bottle back on the poison map, so to speak.   Even though, the original never held poisons( from S&D or the Red Dragon bottles) this leave one foot into the book.  Will just have to make note which one's were and which ones were not.

 It sold for 55 and change.  I don't know who won, but I know who didn't.  So the odds that I can get better images is slim.

 Label reads as such (from the eBay listing):

 GRANULES
 MORPHIN SUL
 One-fourth Grain
 Done, 1 to 2
 WM. R. WARNER & CO.

 ***The bottle also has a label with POISON on the neck****
 ***Bottle also has WM. R. Warner PHILADELPHIA embossed on it***




*


----------



## KBbottles

The 2 3/8 size also comes in cobalt.  Dug one this past summer


----------



## epackage

if you send me the link I might be able to give the winners username on e-bay..... or if you have the auction title that should do as well...Jim


----------



## epackage

found it, give me a few days and I'll know the name of the winner....Jim


----------



## Poison_Us

KB, if you could send me a good pix of it, I would be appreciative...or the bottle, which ever. []

 Thanks, Jim.  Maybe it's a club member I can get some better pictures from..  I'm surprised Joan didn't bid on this, it's a defining moment for this bottle after many years.


----------



## glass man

WELL GOOD TIMING MY SECRET SANTA SENT ME A COUPLE OF THE SHARP AND DOHMES![&:] JAMIE


----------



## epackage

Hi there Poison Us, the buyers username is n.c. poisonman, not sure if he's a member here or not but it's a start....Jim


 turns out there was someone here back in 2004 by this name, he made 8 posts only and his name was Jerry, maybe you can try his e-mail address...Jim


----------



## Poison_Us

Thanks for the sleuthing, Jim.
 Does look like it could be the same person.  I found someone in the club with a similar name, but the ISP is in Wi. and Mi....not SC.  So the quesiton is, is it out of line for me to contact him regarding this bottle?


----------



## Poison_Us

LOL. he bought the RAT VIRUS bottle too!


----------



## epackage

I'd say try and contact him, nothing bad can come of it if you ask me....


----------



## Alaska

found one of the small sharp & dohme's this week!


----------



## madman

hey rick heres my 2 cents the small cobalt is a weird shape


----------



## madman

pix of base


----------



## Digswithstick

Nice ones Mike ! I have not seen  the tall clear one before ,or a cobalt one that small .Thanks for posting them ![]


----------



## madman

RICK, THE CLEAR BOTTLE READS SANT-ALETS FOUND THIS IN VA. THE SMALL BLUE WAS FOUND IN A TOLEDO DUMP AND IS ABM


----------



## Poison_Us

Never seen the middle bottle before.  The cobalt one is a "KV-6", but technically isn't a poison.  Contained Ergotole.  It may have held other things, but the only labeled example I have seen had Ergotole in it.


----------



## madman

THANKS FOR THE INFO!


----------



## SAbottles

Bump - found this at a spot where they are digging up part of the sea wall in Sea Point, Cape Town. Googled it and found this entry in A-B.net and thought I would add to the thread rather than start a new one.






[/IMG]

 Here are the side panels :






[/IMG]

 and 





 [/IMG]

        and the base :





[/IMG]


----------



## SAbottles

It seems to be the 2.5 inch version.  Interesting how these things got around !


----------



## Longhunter

Madman, I think your middle bottle in the photo above is a SANTALETS bottle. 
 I think that bottle is in the "maybe its a poison bottle" category right now.


----------



## Bottleluver

I have a bottle bye the same company can anybody tell me about it?


----------



## Digswithstick

Hi,
If bottom is oval shaped it is KO 1,
Poison bottle


----------



## Mailman1960

Digswithstick said:


> Hey Joe ,that one looks more like the bottle with label in the "Medicine bottles full " post ? Looking again yours looks a lot like the 4" ones . What size is yours? Nice one bet it is seen less than allthe others !


Was looking this up and bam. It's in pretty bad shape but I rigged up a free rock tumbler and I'm experimenting with it. I'll post results.


----------

